# questions about the quilt as you go method



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Has anyone tried the quilt as you go method? I'm thinking about this for the quilt I'm working on for my great-nephew. How does it work? How to attach the blocks when your're done quilting each of them?


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been making quilts for yrs now and I decided to do this very thing about two yrs back. I thought, well..this seems easy enough, probably easier than the way I've always done it. I made a big ole mess and tore it apart because I never did get it straightened out.
I would be interested in hearing how to do it correctly. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have done this -- boy is it EASIER to machine quilt !!! Less fabric to work with !!! 
The only bummer to this method is the finishing...LOTS of hand stitching....to see if I can explainit.....say you have 3 12" blocks sewn together hoizontally....make a sandwich with batting and backing for this "row". Machine quilt as desired TO WITHIN 1/2" OF EDGES. Make another strip of 3 12" blocks.Machine quilt as the first time. Now, pull back the backing and batting and pin back on the edges you want to sew together. Do this to both strips. Lay together, RIGHT SIDES FACING. Machine sew strips together. When you get all pieces put together in this way, you turn quilt over and fold under one side hand stitch in place ( like hand stitching a binding ) ,
Hope I helped !! 
The book I learned from is from the 70's by Georgia Bonesteel "lap quilting"


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

(Option 1) Another way to QAYG is to layer your complete quilt sandwich as you normally would with backing, batting, and top. Visually break your top into 3rds and baste only the center third section. Carefully fold back the top on the right side and cut away ONLY the batting with a slightly wavy line. Remove this batting, label and set aside. Repeat with the left side batting.

Quilt the center section as you normally would. Lay out your quilt and re-add one section of batting, baste, and quilt. Repeat with the other side. Then your quilt will be ready for binding.

~This process can be done before or after borders are added.
~ It would be easy to treat borders to a special quilting design by quilting them after the top is finished.
~Having a quilting 'plan' before basting helps to identify good sections to break down the batting.
~ No hand stitching after your done.
~Less bulk while quilting with only the backing & top to roll or stuff through the machine, not the bulk of batting too.


(Option 2) Another option, similar to the poster above, would be if you can break your quilt top into smaller sections such as quarters. Quilt each quarter. Then following the other poster's directions sew the top together, and then you only have a few 'seams' to hand stitch. (This would require less hand stitching than, say, if you did each row or block separately.)

Hope this helps to give you a few more options.


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Miz Mary said:


> I have done this -- boy is it EASIER to machine quilt !!! Less fabric to work with !!!
> Now, pull back the backing and batting and pin back on the edges you want to sew together. Do this to both strips. Lay together, RIGHT SIDES FACING. Machine sew strips together.
> 
> I don't understand about this seam you are sewing together.
> ...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sonshe said:


> Miz Mary said:
> 
> 
> > I have done this -- boy is it EASIER to machine quilt !!! Less fabric to work with !!!
> ...


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

Y'all are very helpful here.
It's nice to see that online or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

Miz Mary said:


> Sonshe said:
> 
> 
> > just the 2 fronts !!
> ...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

jesuisdiana said:


> Miz Mary said:
> 
> 
> > I do it the same way as Mary perfectly described except I sew the whole quilt piece to the next one including batting and the bacing for one side, leave on side of the backing free then you just stitch that under.
> ...


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

jesuisdiana said:


> Miz Mary said:
> 
> 
> > I do it the same way as Mary perfectly described except I sew the whole quilt piece to the next one including batting and the bacing for one side, leave on side of the backing free then you just stitch that under.
> ...


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I've never done it, but I've gone to the library and checked out several of Georgia Bonesteel's books. She has written several books on "quilt as you go" or "apartment quilting." Very beautiful quilts!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Sancraft, have you ever been to Quilting Passion? There are lots of knowledgeable quilters there. The web address is http://forums.delphiforums.com/QuiltingPassion

I was just there today and saw something about the Quilt as you Go Method. Good luck!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies and the link. I'll pop in over there now to poke around. :baby04:


----------

